# CNC Suppliers South Africa



## Digitallad (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi Guys.
I noticed that there are a couple of fellow Africans here , me being one of them. I'm sure that like me most of them I am in envy of the vast amount options you all have with regards to supplies.I am starting with a cnc retrofit on my RF 45 clone mill but apart from Ebay I can seem to find too many suppliers here in South Africa that could help out a hobbyist.
1) Do the rest of you know of suppliers that ships internationally , meaning South Africa. 
2) Is there any of my fellow South Africans that could send me in the right direction in terms of sourcing Ball Screws? 

Best regards

Paul


----------



## ShaunC33 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hello Paul..

Robotics.org.za just put this up:

Ball Screw Kit with Rails
http://robotics.org.za/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=857

regards
Shaun


----------



## Ray C (Jul 24, 2013)

I feel badly for you guys...  What's the main roadblock to getting equipment?  Seems you should be able to make online purchases with the unfortunate reality of higher shipping costs.


Ray


----------



## Digitallad (Jul 25, 2013)

ShaunC33 said:


> Hello Paul..
> 
> Robotics.org.za just put this up:
> 
> ...



Hozid Shaun 

I saw the same last night. I am going to give them a call today and check what their shipping rate are like. So far they seem to be the most reasonable priced suppliers.

Regards

Paul

- - - Updated - - -



Ray C said:


> I feel badly for you guys...  What's the main roadblock to getting equipment?  Seems you should be able to make online purchases with the unfortunate reality of higher shipping costs.
> 
> 
> Ray



Hi Ray.
Shipping is the BIG culprit here.:nuts:  I could get a decent DRO system for about $320 (Locally they go for about $800 ) but the shipping would push the price up to $650 wich makes the risk to take to import not all the attractive.

The other challenge is that the online Machining community here aren't nearly as big as in most country's so cross pollination is quite hard. But hey still love it out here!

Chat later

Paul


----------

